# Used 3 inch angle head for under $100



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Came across this on eBay

Currently bidded at less than $100

Got a kick out of the sellers comments that he found it on a construction site when he was cleaning up. Poor bloke that lost it eh? 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Angle-Hea...277?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c4b33015


----------

